# Once Again the NBA Does the Suns Dirty



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Win or loose tonight the Suns will play on Sunday.

Heat been off 6 months damn near and they play the Pistons on Monday.

We get no rest and the Spurs get at least 2 days off.

I am sick and tired of this crap. We should be playing on Monday or Tuesday. Cause Shaq's fat behind isn't 100% they give him every shot to recover and loose to the Pistons. What are your views on this cause I'm pissed.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I guess we should have swept the Mavs. LOL 

Sh!t happens... it sucks even more that JJ has less time to come back. Ouch.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Mavs where put in the same situation. We had to play the Suns 2 days after we finally beat the Rockets in game 7. It happens.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, Mavs had it worse.

I was beating my chest about the Mavs having the advantage, due to the Suns short bench; but when total playoff minutes are figured, I believe it was:

1. Dirk
2. Terry
4. Finley
----------
13. Nash

I guess the little fella's got a little more in the tank. :raised_ey


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sedd said:


> Win or loose tonight the Suns will play on Sunday.
> 
> Heat been off 6 months damn near and they play the Pistons on Monday.
> 
> ...


That's not true. I heard if we lose tonight. Game 7 is on at 3:30pm east coast time, on Sunday. Not west conf finals. Because they wont make us play 3 in a row.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

SMDre said:


> The Mavs where put in the same situation. We had to play the Suns 2 days after we finally beat the Rockets in game 7. It happens.


That was after a game 7. The last series of that round I get that. if we win tonight it will only be game 6. I know everyone else is waiting on us but man. I guess that 3 day rest this week could be a dissadvantage.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

The thing that irks me is that both teams beat the their respective teams in 6 games (spurs and suns) and yet suns get less time to rest. the heat swept, they should have more time to rest. But the spurs and suns both took care of their business in the same amount og games, and then punishing the suns with one less day of rest is not fair if you ask me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess the good news about this series being started so early is that there will be a 3-4 day layoff between Games 2 and 3. I think game 2 is Tuesday and Game 3 will be Saturday.




It's not just that there's only 1 day off for Phoenix and 2 days off for SA, it's that Miami hasn't been playing all this time and the Detroit series finished on the same day as SA's. Logically, it would make sense to have that series play first, but obviously that doesn't make sense to the NBA.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Sedd said:


> That was after a game 7. The last series of that round I get that. if we win tonight it will only be game 6. I know everyone else is waiting on us but man. I guess that 3 day rest this week could be a dissadvantage.


True but if we did close out the Rockets, then game one of our series would have been on the same day of game 7. It's the same situation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sedd said:


> Win or loose tonight the Suns will play on Sunday.
> 
> Heat been off 6 months damn near and they play the Pistons on Monday.
> 
> ...


That's scheduling. I don't understand your gripe. 

The Suns are the new NBA darlings. How you could claim you get poor treatment from the league is a laugher.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Rawse said:


> That's scheduling. I don't understand your gripe.
> 
> The Suns are the new NBA darlings. How you could claim you get poor treatment from the league is a laugher.


NBA Darlings? Man please the Heat are the NBA darlings. If you turn on the TV people actually have the Heat beating the Pistons in 6 games. What has anyone other on that team other than Shaq proven in the playoffs? As soon as the Suns won I turn on ESPN News and the the first word out of the sports dudes mouth is I still don't think their style will make it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Sedd said:


> NBA Darlings? Man please the Heat are the NBA darlings. If you turn on the TV people actually have the Heat beating the Pistons in 6 games. *What has anyone other on that team other than Shaq proven in the playoffs? * As soon as the Suns won I turn on ESPN News and the the first word out of the sports dudes mouth is I still don't think their style will make it.


Um... Dwyane Wade maybe? Maybe you missed it, but this is the second year in a row that he has dominated teams in the playoffs.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Um... Dwyane Wade maybe? Maybe you missed it, but this is the second year in a row that he has dominated teams in the playoffs.


Yea dominated the Nets and Wizards :clap: I'm really impressed. Maybe you missed it, but the Pistons beat a better Lakers team last year in 5 games that were not even close.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

NBA always trying to screw them over. The way Nash, D'Antoni, Marion, Amare and Colangelo got screwed over in the postseason awards was bogus. Why is everyone hating the suns?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sedd said:


> NBA Darlings? Man please the Heat are the NBA darlings. If you turn on the TV people actually have the Heat beating the Pistons in 6 games. What has anyone other on that team other than Shaq proven in the playoffs? As soon as the Suns won I turn on ESPN News and the the first word out of the sports dudes mouth is I still don't think their style will make it.


Christ man, what has anyone on _your_ team ever proven in the playoffs?

Every team left in the playoffs has multiple players on the roster who have _been_ to the finals before except Phoenix. San Antonio's won a championship with the main pieces they have now. Shaq's won multiple championships. Zo's carried a team to the conference finals basically by himself. Detroit is the defending champions. No one on the Suns getting any meaningful minutes has ever been farther than the conference finals. You want all this respect _now_ when you have to pay dues to get it.

If the Suns keep going at the rate they've been going, they'll get all the precious respect you're crying about. Until then, I think they've gotten all the due respect they deserve, particularly cleaning up in the regular season awards, All-NBA teams, All-Star bids and All-Star weekend awards.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Christ man, what has anyone on _your_ team ever proven in the playoffs?
> 
> Every team left in the playoffs has multiple players on the roster who have _been_ to the finals before except Phoenix. San Antonio's won a championship with the main pieces they have now. Shaq's won multiple championships. Zo's carried a team to the conference finals basically by himself. Detroit is the defending champions. No one on the Suns getting any meaningful minutes has ever been farther than the conference finals. You want all this respect _now_ when you have to pay dues to get it.
> 
> If the Suns keep going at the rate they've been going, they'll get all the precious respect you're crying about. Until then, I think they've gotten all the due respect they deserve, particularly cleaning up in the regular season awards, All-NBA teams, All-Star bids and All-Star weekend awards.


Yeah it is just a certain few who don't give respect but really I personally could care less. I give respect to get it. 

BTW you gotta update your sig.


----------

